# Powerheads and LED mounts?



## kdon (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey everybody,

Looking to find an equivalent to the Vortech powerheads. I've heard of them but dont know the brand name or where to find them.

Oh, was also wondering if anyone knew where to find brackets or mounts for the Evergrow LEDs.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact Fragbox 

He sells the Rw-8 powerhead from Jebao

Not sure about the light but he has PAR 38 options and accessories available 

Great guy to deal with


----------



## kdon (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey much appreciated Bullet. Went to my first frag meet just recently and think I spoke with them briefly. Ive heard nothing but good stuff about them. Didnt know they carried products. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad to help kdon - that's what the forum is for !

Check out their website - www.fragbox.ca 
Talk to March

Lots of good hardware and dry goods and insane coral selection

Jeez I sound like an infomercial !

Welcome to this addictive hobby !


----------

